# 1966 gto resto...please help!



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I recently purchased a numbers matching 1966 gto. Just finished doing the body work on it and now I have a dilemma! I don't know if I want to go with the original color which is reef turquoise with turquoise interior. What do you guys think??


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Berto504 said:


> I recently purchased a numbers matching 1966 gto. Just finished doing the body work on it and now I have a dilemma! I don't know if I want to go with the original color which is reef turquoise with turquoise interior. What do you guys think??


Here's the reef turquoise color


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the color, personally. Especially with red fender liners, rally one wheels, and redline tires. If it's too much turqoise, you could change out the interior color to parchment, which would look really sharp. Me, I'd keep it all original, since it's a nice color combo. If you are into resale later, it's the only way to go. That said, it's your car, and you can paint it and dress it up any way you want. I changed my gold '67 GTO ragtop with a gold interior to burgundy/parchment over 20 years ago and don't regret it. Not a fan of gold on gold cars, however. Up to you.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Down here in the Houston area you see very few turquoise GTO's. I know. I have a '67 Gulf Turquoise coupe. Check out the Pontiacs at Mecum Houston this past weekend. All nice cars but not a lot of standout colors. Mecum Pontiacs 2014 Slideshow by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's your car and your decision.

BUT, you asked, so here's my $.02:
If that was my car, I would definitely keep the original color scheme.
Reef Turquoise is a beautiful color and the car will be STUNNING with the matching interior!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the color and that's what I would go with. Glad you asked. Please don't tell us you are thinking of red. Went to a car show once and they had a award for the best non-red car. Don't see a lot of Reef Turquoise, see a lot of red.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wanted to go black on black.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Berto, any color is going to look really good on that car. However, the yard in that picture could use some help.  Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I went through the same dilemma with my car. Here's the real question you need to answer: Who are you buildiing the car for? If you're building it "for someone else" (i.e. for resale) then original is almost always better. If you're building it for you, then do what YOU want to and make no apologies.

Bear


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

That reef turquoise color is very nice. If it were my car, I would keep it factory original. (please note, when it comes to my GTO's, I prefer factory original except for one color....hint it was very popular in 68....)


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

SAY WHAT? Mr Nightshade knows not what he says.  Matt


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Whats the debate?? that reef turquoise will be sick- but it is your car and i painted mine the color I WANTED to
and the only problem with the yard is that the goat isnt parked in the grass


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

If the interior is turquoise, keep it turquoise on the outside, your other poll options wont look very good in my opinion unless you change the interior color along with the exterior color, and that will get expensive. So you might as well keep it original.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

What Bear said... plus I personally don't like red cars, I don't like attempting to keep a black car clean, and happen to love Reef Turquoise.... That being said my car will probably end up jetstream blue metallic... so *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^! it, right?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Matthew said:


> SAY WHAT? Mr Nightshade knows not what he says.  Matt


I cracked up at this.

Looks like all original color on he poll so far.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I appreciate everyone for there input. After much thought I decided to go with the original color....I'm also gonna keep the interior the same. Does anyone know the paint color code for the turquoise on the door panels?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> I prefer factory original except for one color....hint it was very popular in 68....)











Why was it so popular then? Always thought it had something to do with all the troopers coming home and out of the big green machines!!!!! Les..atriot:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

John DeLorean's wife was at a party and saw a green ashtray she loved the color of. This was in '67. She was allowed to borrow the ashtray, pulled some strings, and Pontiac had green paint mixed up to match. Verdoro Green. It was a custom color on a few '67 Firebirds and GTO's. Then, it was heavily promoted in '68, and very popular. It still looks killer if it's not all faded out...I like it. Then, around 1971 through about 1980, all the cars were painted browns and golds. YECH. Now, in 2014, they are all silver, grey, and gold. It has to do with what's popular at the moment. Heck, in about 1988-1990, teal turqoise made a big comeback on GM cars and trucks. Remember that?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> John DeLorean's wife was at a party and saw a green ashtray she loved the color of. This was in '67. She was allowed to borrow the ashtray, pulled some strings, and Pontiac had green paint mixed up to match. Verdoro Green. It was a custom color on a few '67 Firebirds and GTO's. Then, it was heavily promoted in '68, and very popular. It still looks killer if it's not all faded out...I like it. Then, around 1971 through about 1980, all the cars were painted browns and golds. YECH. Now, in 2014, they are all silver, grey, and gold. It has to do with what's popular at the moment. Heck, in about 1988-1990, teal turqoise made a big comeback on GM cars and trucks. Remember that?


How I know how you became a expert. I remember Wangers telling that story too..:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

FNG, I heard the story from him and it's also in his book, Glory Days. Jim Wangers is going to be at our local car show this Saturday. He's truly a gracious guy, and a car guy all the way. The car show is in the small town of Madera, and it's held by the Central Valley Pontiac/Oldsmobile Club.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes but I am still glad when I cleaned the years of chickenpoop off of the data plate it did not say Q lol. I do like the darker greens and I even like springmist. 

Jim Wangers is a great guy as was Paul Zazzaraine (sp). RIP Pontiac Brother...


----------

